# Nissan Titan



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

While me and the DW where shopping for her a new car at the nissan dealer. I walked over to the Titan.







They let us take one while we ran around town. I drive a 05 chevy 2500hd for a work truck and always thought if I upgraded our TV thats what I would buy after 1 hour in the surprising Titan I'm sold. Big tow package, texas titan package, utlity bed package,adj tie downs and 305 HP AAARRRR







. Has anyone had any negative issues? I hope to seal the deal FRi.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crawford,

The Titan is a great truck! I think you will find the same sentiment from all the other Titan owners here. No vehicle is perfect, of course, but the Titan seems exceptional. The biggest problem they had was warping brake rotors, but that was solved by last summer, and I know of no other 'significant' issues since.

I am biased, but I will give the Titan














way up!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gelrog (Jan 15, 2006)

We went to the Nissan dealer this weekend and took the test drive as well. Since we are replacing my wifes main car, it was pretty important that she liked the Titan. Well, she Loves it and can't wait for me to make the purchase. It's pretty funny, before that she kept telling me to wait on this whole TV and TT thing, now she wants the Titan as soon as I can get it. It's really a nice vehicle.

Which one are you getting? We're going with the SE with the Tow Package and the Utility bed package for the motorcycles. It's really a nice truck. I can't wait to line up the finances and make the purchase.


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

After we left the dealer I sent e-mail to 5 dealers within 200 miles. I asked what was the best deal. the best came down on this truck from 33777 to 28565 even in the color we (my wife) wanted.

SE Popular W/Power Captain 
Includes 8-way driver's power cloth Captain's chair, steering wheel audio controls, rear audio controls, autodimming interior mirror, compass, external temperature gauge, universal remote transmitter, power adjustable pedals and rear proximity sensors.

Texas Titan Package 
Includes 18" x 8.0" 6-spoke chrome wheels, chrome step rails, fog lamps, spray-on bedliner, Texas Titan front and rear floor mats, Texas Titan Edition tailgate badge and Texas Titan Edition hydrographic center console and instrument panel treatment.

Texas Titan Utility Bed Package 
Includes Utili-Track channel system with adjustable tie-down cleats, bed side lock box tailgate area lighting and 12V power port.

Tow Package 
Includes increased tow capacity, receiver hitch, lower final gear ratio , additional 7-pin wiring harness plug, trailer brake pre-wiring on instrument panel, A/T temperature gauge, power chrome extending tow mirrors and heavy duty battery. REQUIRES

Trac Package 
Includes 2-wheel brake limited slip differential and front tow hooks. Under Seat Storage Bin


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I don't have a Titan, but I do own a 2005 Armada (think of it as the Titan SUV). We are on our second Armada as the 2004 model we had was very problematic (brakes, rattles, fit and finish issues galore).

After just under a year and 10,000 miles with my '05, here are my thoughts:

Towing: Great, great, great!!! FYI, this is one area that the Titan and Armada differ. The Armada has rear coil springs (of course, the SUV gets the softer ride) with air suspension (auto-leveling). When we are hitched to the trailer and the suspension is leveled, the ride is a LOT stiffer. The Titan does not require it due to its leaf spring configuration.

Interior: I wish they had offered the Rockford Fosgate stereo option on the Armada. The Bose system (in my opinion) is mediocre, at best. We also have the Navigation and rear-seat DVD options. If you have kids, GET the rear DVD. It's a life-saver. Fit and finish are so far beyond the '04 model, that it is like a different truck. Very comfortable for the long haul.

Mechanical: As stated before, more power is always welcome, but I cannot find any fault with the engine/tranny. It is smooth, powerful, and trouble-free. We have had the brake rotors warp once, but after the fix (at 4000 miles), no problems since. Now, if they would just put a diesel in the thing, it would be perfect (I tow a rather large 30RLS).

Exterior: It was best put by one of my local Dodge dealer sales reps (I also own a Dodge Magnum R/T) when I pulled up to their building, "Man, that thing it BIG!". The front end is very imposing (kinda cool when you pull up behind a little Kia whatever). No exterior issues at all.

I will say that this vehicle is mostly used as our kid hauler (my DW drives it most of the time). My next vehicle will most likely be a pickup truck. Titan is on my short list, but I really want a diesel. Nissan is planning on a diesel Titan in the next two years, and I will likely take a long look at it.

Hope this helps...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

specialcampers said:


> Includes 18" x 8.0" 6-spoke chrome wheels


A note of warning, Crawford...

The 18" wheels are almost impossible to find tires for. Virtually nobody makes them in the size Nissan uses. Actually there are three, but very hard to find. My Titan came with the 18" Goodyears, and when I got an unrepairable flat this fall, The Goodyear dealer had to special order the replacement out of a regional warehouse 300 miles away. Understand, Portland is not a small town, and they were not to be found.

We have since picked up a set of OEM 17" wheels, and will be switching to them when replacement time comes. Just so we can have some choices in tires.

Just something to keep in mind!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

After some dicussion about how on the edge we were with our previous TV, my DW went out, found, negotiated, and came home with a crew cab LE 2x4. We're pulling 8000+ lbs and it has never complained. I'm sure the new Hensley will make the 12' x 35' "sail" much more enjoyable to tow (especially for the DW). It's a hoss. It continues to surprise me with the pull/push power it seems to have at my disposal reguardless of what I ask of it. I think (just my .02) that Nissan underpublished the real numbers on this thing. Not meaning this as a slam to Dodge owners (been there/tried that for seven long months) but the endurance platform spanks the HEMI I had before (here it comes-flame shield up







). We had the brake, camber bolt, and wiring harness "campaigns" done about a month ago. The thing is running like a top. We have discussed it, and the only way we would part with it at this point is for the Cummins Titan we hear rumor of.....then it would need to just gain about six to eight more inches of wheelbase to be perfect.....

There are lots of very capable TV's in the class. Time after time in most of the half ton reviews and comparisons I have seen, as far as towing goes....the Titan rocks!

Good Luck!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Anybody run their titan or armada over a set of scales with their trailer yet??

Curious to see some actual weights on them hooked up and ready to travel. We'll be looking to upgrade at some point and the armada would be worth a look as it's not as big as a 2500 series suburban for driving around town. But if we'll be up against GVW like we are now than it probably wouldn't be an option.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> it's not as big as a 2500 series suburban for driving around town


Who said the 2500 Burb is too big to drive around town? My wife loves hers. And if you decide to upgrade TTs in the future, you've got the TV to do it.

BTW, I really like the Titan. If I wanted a nice looking _1/2 ton _PU that's what I'd get.

Mark


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Anybody run their titan or armada over a set of scales with their trailer yet??
> 
> Curious to see some actual weights on them hooked up and ready to travel. We'll be looking to upgrade at some point and the armada would be worth a look as it's not as big as a 2500 series suburban for driving around town. But if we'll be up against GVW like we are now than it probably wouldn't be an option.
> 
> ...


Mike,
I have put my Titan and TT across the scales several times. I will have to pull the paper work to give you real numbers but even fully loaded during my move last summer I did not cross the GCVWR. I will post the numbers later.

As far as the Titan goes, I love it. I have pulled my TT over 10K miles and the Titan never blinked. We covered the Rocky Mountains all at speed limits. The engine and tranny braked coming off the grades without too much heat. Unfortunately it is a little cramped inside with our family of six. I run Amsoil synthetics in the engine and pumpkins and put firestone airsprings in the rear.

Jared


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2004)

Two comments -

First, while the Titan is a great truck for towing, it lacks payload. Once I load up the family and add on the tongue wait of my 26rs, I'm close to maxing out the payload of my Titan. If you really want to haul a lot of stuff in your vehicle when you're towing you have to go with a 3/4 ton vehicle. That being said, the Titan still has a beast of an engine .

While the Armada is a nice suv, I wouldn't even consider it for hauling anything substantial. The length of your wheelbase is just as important as your towing capacity. I can speak firsthand from my experience on switching from a Suburban to a Titan. While I thought that my towing experience would improve primarily with the Titan because of the increased towing capacity I was wrong. In the end, it turns out that the added road stability of the Titan with the longer wheelbase has improved my towing experience more than the Titan's hauling strength, even with my Reese heavy duty dual cam hitch. You can talk all you want about fancy hitches but in the end there's really no substitute for a good long wheelbase if you want to drive safely!

Signed,

Stacey's husband


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Stacey said:


> ..........the Titan still has a beast of an engine .
> 
> .......there's really no substitute for a good long wheelbase if you want to drive safely!
> 
> [snapback]73514[/snapback]​


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the input!







The DW asked me to ask what ya'll thought before we jumped in. Well, maybe she told me to ask, I don't really remember whitch


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have run my Titan over the scales a number of times, with all different load configurations. GCVWR has never been an issue.

Rear axle weight rating, on the other hand, you do need to pay attention to. The good side of this though, is that due to the short box size, it is difficult to load that much weight in it anyway. We have been fully loaded with firewood, equipment and bikes and have been right up to the axle limit, but never over.

Oh,and BTW... That engine is a beast!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> I have run my Titan over the scales a number of times, with all different load configurations. GCVWR has never been an issue.


What about your GVWR, Doug? My setup is quite a bit below GCWR as well as axle ratings but right at GVW. The GVW is the number most 1/2 ton trucks hit before they come up on the others.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

camping479 said:


> What about your GVWR, Doug? My setup is quite a bit below GCWR as well as axle ratings but right at GVW. The GVW is the number most 1/2 ton trucks hit before they come up on the others.


Mike,

My GVWR has never been an issue. The weak point ratings wise in the Titan is the rear axle rating. I will hit that WAY before I max out the truck. I know that can be remedied to some degree with air bags (as NotYet uses), but no one will actually publish any hard numbers there.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Doug, will store that away in the memory banks, could be a while before we make a move







.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think the Titan sux.

Oh wait...no. I love them!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

In conjunction with my move last summer I weighed the set up full and empty.

GCVW Full 14020
GCVW Empty 11860

This was truly full - fresh water and mostly grey 
I was only able to get gross weights will have to go back and find my other weight tickets.

Jared


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

My GVWR has never been an issue. The weak point ratings wise in the Titan is the rear axle rating. I will hit that WAY before I max out the truck. I know that can be remedied to some degree with air bags (as NotYet uses), but no one will actually publish any hard numbers there.

Happy Trails,
Doug

Just remember Doug that the rear axle weight rating is based on the weakest part of the rear axle unit (tires, wheels, axle, springs, and frame rails). So if the rating is based on the weakest part, lets say that it is the wheels, then adding air bags would not raise the rear rating.

Gary


----------



## chipb43 (Mar 22, 2004)

Long time, no posting for me........

We may have to start a Titan/Outback forum. I also had the rotor problem, that got fixed back in the fall finally. The only other problem I have had is the horn believe it or not, I blew my horn and blew my horn. Now when I try to blow it, it pretty much sounds like a 1980 Honda Civic horn. I have been putting off getting it replaced.


----------

